# Experienced crew member



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm looking to get out on the water as much as possible I have my own gear and money for expenses I pull my own weight. I know how to troll, rig baits, drive a boat, deep drop, clean a boat, I have mechanical experience worked as a marine mechanic for a year and still work there occasionally. I only work Monday- Thursday so I'm available 3 days a week I live Portland so fish out of the port Aranasas area. My names Cody if you need an extra crew member call me 361-739-0103


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Keep you in mind Cody. I fish out of POC though.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Willing to make the drive occasionally chefmaster thanks


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

*fishing*

Hey Cody, I am Kase. I have a new Robalo center console for offshore fishing. I am looking for someone with experience to go catch some fish with. Let me know if you wanna go on the weekend of July 25-26 or maybe during the week of 27-31. My number is 636-234-7280.


----------

